# CCW - Allowed where?



## shooterrook (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm traveling from OH to FL next week. I have my OH CCW license and want to take my S&W with me.
Is there a "one stop shop" website to find out if I can CCW all the way to FL? Or do I have to try to find the info state by state?
Better yet....do any of you know the answer?
Thx!


----------



## shooterrook (Oct 29, 2008)

Just found this......

http://www.handgunlaw.us/LicMaps/ccwmap.php

Looks to me like every state I drive thru honors my OH CCW license except GA.
Do you concur?????


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

also http://www.carryconcealed.net/


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Go to this page on Handgun law. GA will not honor your permit. http://www.handgunlaw.us/states/ohio.pdf

Remember, you also will need to know the CCW laws of each state you are traveling in. Check out the ""Off limits" section to see where you can and can't carry and also if you are required to notify the officer.


----------

